# How much is this bike worth? Triumph 3-speed



## soushiruiuma

I have the option to buy this bike: http://www.flickr.com/photos/44703996@N02/7992782925/
There are 3 pictures, scroll to see the others.

This is what I know about it: Sell ​​used an old but well-preserved 26-inch ladies bicycle brand "Triumph"
The wheel has a 3-speed torpedo hub of Fichtel & Sachs, rear coaster brake and front brake, a stamp, Halus lights with dynamo driving a Wittkop saddle with 26 inch rims.
The bike has signs of wear, is ready and fully functional, light works. The bike is not the Highway Code. The safety net is sometimes a bit ragged and incomplete.
_____________

I've found that Triumph Werke Nurnberg is a german manufacturer that was associated with Triumph the English brand before the war. They split due to politics. So this is clearly a German bike. Any advice on a year range?

I think the bike looks awesome, I love the color, paint job, and step through design. How much should I expect to pay for bike of this age/brand/condition?

I'm in Europe (the bike is actually in Nurnberg, the town it was manufactured in), so I realize you may not have the same pricing in the US as here. But it should be give me a ballpark estimate.


----------



## rhenning

First it isn't a middle weight but a lightweight bike.  Second because it is a girls bike about 50% of what a boys would be worth.  You have to decide what is worth to you if you are planning to ride it.  The only important thing is what its worth to you.  You could go broke using bikes as an investment plan.  It looks like a very nice bike.  Roger


----------



## soushiruiuma

Thanks for responding. I don't know much about bikes, so I put it here because the wheel size matched.

I'm not trying to "invest" in a bike, I just don't want to get carried away with the emotion of liking a bike so much that I pay way more than I should. Anyway, the bike is no longer available. I think when an american contacted them about it they assumed it must be valuable and took the post down (rather than assuming that a broke american recently moved in nearby).


----------

